# sneek peek in to our zoo pic heavy



## jazzywoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Adidas 





missy 




robbie rotten 




twinkle




apple












Apple with her last litter who were named Bob and Baggins 





Buffy 
















Obi-wan kenobi









Beth


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

M-m-m-m-m! You have your hands full!


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 16, 2010)

captain Jack Harkness












mini adidas 








tardis




daisy 




spike 




dalek cann 





ianto jones




piglet




scarlet




Luciano Beccio









lofty and daughter nellie 




rieanna




blackie




ben









if you want to see the rest of the zoo go to http://www.giantrabbitsuk.zoomshare.com


----------



## terracolson (Feb 16, 2010)

All that fuzz


----------



## Floof (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey look! LOTS o' fuzzy bunny snake food!!!

Kidding, of course! Lol! Your rabbits are quite cute... Oh, and I love your dog and hedgehogs. So cute! *Must... Resist... The pull... Of hedgies!!*

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 16, 2010)

How many bunnies do you have? I have five!


----------



## terryo (Feb 16, 2010)

They are all beautiful, but....what kind of rabbit is rieanna?? She is my favorite.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 16, 2010)

hmmmm...your daughter ever like Bugs Bunny??


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Floof said:


> Hey look! LOTS o' fuzzy bunny snake food!!!
> 
> Kidding, of course! Lol! Your rabbits are quite cute... Oh, and I love your dog and hedgehogs. So cute! *Must... Resist... The pull... Of hedgies!!*
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


lol the hedgies are fab every house should have one  ill be mating daisy up very soon so i will be sharing the baby pics with you when they are born 
our dog is crazy rofl but we love her to bits and she certainly lives up to her name mischief 



kimber_lee_314 said:


> How many bunnies do you have? I have five!


we have over 30 rabbits  my son shows minilops my daughter has nethierland dwarfs i have the continental giants but we do have random brreds as pets too 



terryo said:


> They are all beautiful, but....what kind of rabbit is rieanna?? She is my favorite.



she is a chinchilla netherland dwarf we got her in january she came from scotland to replace max who had died i tried to replace him with out jazzy noticing but she noticed lol nothing gets past my daughter


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Feb 28, 2010)

oh i want your life so bad! lol


----------



## terracolson (Feb 28, 2010)

Where do all your bunnies live? inside, outside... how do you do it?


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 28, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> How many bunnies do you have? I have five!



we have over 30 rabbit 4 more new arrivals today 1 mini rex and a mini rex cross both to be named puddle a english cross and a very sext german lop called oscor 
on a sad note obi-wan kenobi died this morning at the grand age of 7 he was a very old boy as contis only live 4 years


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Obi but sounds like he had a good life. All your animals are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had rabbits over the years. My one lived to like 11 or 12. Don't your hedgies smell? I had gotten one from the rescue for my son. Fed special diet, cleaned cage every day and we just couldn't take it. The odor seemed to just be overwhelming. I had to give it back to the rescue. Really cool pet but just not for us.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 3, 2010)

YAY for SPIKE! so cute!! what a nice zoo you have!


----------



## jazzywoo (Mar 3, 2010)

RascalDesertTort said:


> oh i want your life so bad! lol


lol it can be so much fun yet we have our sad days when we lose them , cahos in summer fighting to keep them cool this winter has been a killer trying to keep them warm frozen bottles and frozen shed its been a night mare 
its hard work buti wouldnt change anything 


terracolson said:


> Where do all your bunnies live? inside, outside... how do you do it?


they are kept in a rabbitry outside 
http://www.giantrabbitsuk.zoomshare.com 
thats my website you can see the set up and all the zoo there 



jlyoncc1 said:


> I have had rabbits over the years. My one lived to like 11 or 12. Don't your hedgies smell? I had gotten one from the rescue for my son. Fed special diet, cleaned cage every day and we just couldn't take it. The odor seemed to just be overwhelming. I had to give it back to the rescue. Really cool pet but just not for us.



the hedgies dont smell they are kept on vetbed and have a litter tray i clean out once to twice a week


----------

